# Myler Comfort Snaffle or Neue Schule Team Up bit ?



## JULESMGARNER (1 April 2008)

On behalf of a friend who doesn't have a computer ... her horse has a small mouth and very large tongue, not much room in there.  A couple of people have suggested either a Myler Comfort Snaffle (MB02) or Neue Schule Team Up bit (12mm) which has the curved arms and gives tongue relief.   Any thoughts appreciated.  Have heard quite a bit about the Myler Comfort but not so much about the NS Team Up -does anyone here use one?


----------



## KatB (1 April 2008)

Am currently waiting for a team up to come in stock for my boy with similar mouth comformation. They are both lovely bits, though the myler can encourage horses to lean a bit. Depends how the horse goes in the contact?!


----------



## Louby (1 April 2008)

Ive tried both with no success.  My horse has small fleshy mouth and large tongue and draws his tongue back when bitted.  The best bits I have found were a thinner hanging cheek snaffle with lozenge as it keeps the bit off the tongue and most recently a sweet iron thin loosering with a copper lozenge.  Single jointed bits are a no no for me too.  I found my horse leant in the mylers and was no different from anything else in the team up bit.


----------



## Janette (2 April 2008)

We have tried both, and have found the Team Up much more acceptable to the hairy beast.  She can't explain what it is she likes about it, but you know these mares......picky and fussy


----------



## JULESMGARNER (2 April 2008)

This is great, will pass your comments on, keep 'em coming.   Louby, I did wonder about a hanging cheek - do you know of a thinnish one ?  Presumably it wouldn't need to be curved for tongue relief as is held off the tongue anyway ?


----------



## MillionDollar (2 April 2008)

Having Myler and NS bits, I much prefer NS. One of my horses went really well in the Myler but then started to lean, whereas she never does in the NS Verienband- thats another one to consider.....

http://www.neueschulebits.com/acatalog/verbindend.jpg


----------



## HBII (2 April 2008)

Sorry to post hi jack

KatB interesting to read the Myler encourages them to lean, I have tried madam in one and does seem more leanier, tried it in lieu of the eggbutt snaffle. I do have a team up bit sitting lying around might go back to it.

Just good to know.

Hb 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Original poster: Hope my experience helps?


----------



## JULESMGARNER (2 April 2008)

Well my friend Claire (she has a name !) wants to try a NS Team Up.  Another question  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 should she go for the 12mm or 16mm?  I'd veer towards the 12mm as takes up less room but is it  _really_  thin?  Those of you who have Team Ups, which thickness do you have ?


----------



## HBII (2 April 2008)

Pretty sure mine is the 16mm. Lady at Neue Schule is very helpful with her bitting advice might be worth asking the question; but I would guess IMO that 12mm is a bit too thin - could be wrong tho!

Hb


----------



## KatB (2 April 2008)

I would go for the 12mm. The mylers are 10mm


----------



## Ashy (2 April 2008)

I have a thin, curved lozenge bit - the NS Verbindend (sp?) and have just bought a new horse with a small mouth but very large tongue who has had bitting problems and a sore mouth and teeth. I was tying to work out what bit to put him in to help and was thinking about the myler comfort but after about half a dozen sessions with my NS he has settled right down! no more sticking his tongue over and out and chomping his teeth like he did on the first day - he is now very happy, so NS all the way!! (plus they are very accurate in communicating your aids - a few millimetres move in my wrist and he now responds!)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  PS its the 12mm


----------



## MillionDollar (2 April 2008)

Definitely 12mm


----------



## JessPickle (2 April 2008)

What about trying bitless, pickle goes really nicely in his Dr cooks.  Rode him in it last night and his steering was lovely only problem is that it isn't dressage legal.


----------



## Scarlett (2 April 2008)

I have a mare with a small shallow mouth and big tongue - she hates jointed bits and does all she can to avoid taking a contact in one so I tried her in a Myler comfort snaffle after discovering happy mouths were just too thick for her wee mouth... She is loads better and much nicer to ride, plus the bit is dressage legal so I dont need to mess about and change it...


----------



## kizzywiz (2 April 2008)

Tried both, no luck I'm afraid.  Have bought a loose ring snaffle with a copper port, she goes super in this for £14!!


----------



## Louby (2 April 2008)

Mines a Neue Schule Verdinand sp hanging cheek with lozenge, I also have a thinner german silver one, cant remember the make, is it kangaroo or something.  I got it 2nd hand off Ebay.


----------



## JULESMGARNER (3 April 2008)

OK, spoke to Claire.  She's going to try a NS team up bit 12 mm first; if no joy, then perhaps a hanging cheek or verbindend.   Failing that, someone at the yard mentioned the JP Korsteel bits, they are also curved for tongue relief and cost pence compared to NS and Myler but there's a whole other subject ...

Many thanks for all your replies/advice - will let you know how she gets on.


----------

